

Great CEOs are born, not made - Shenglong
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/07/what_makes_a_great_ceo.html

======
jordank
It's as if anyone can say anything and get published in HBR these days.

~~~
Shenglong
Well, OW Delta has published a bit on CEO succession and success criteria, and
it's _still_ a widely contested topic. I think the author is just trying to
make a point, tying personality with the CEO success, rather than explicit
background... whether true or not.

